# Boss 8-2 V on a Toyota Tundrs



## scms

I'm thinking about putting a Boss 8-2 poly V on a Toyota Tundra. I have my concerns but a local Toyota dealer has put them on and says they id good. Has anyone else?? Any thoghts?


----------



## ajslands

think your axle will snap!


----------



## ajslands

why would you put a poly on it? It's heavier than the steel first off. Poly v only comes in xt.


----------



## grandview

Boss site keeps coming up with a straight blade poly


----------



## ajslands

The poly v is an XT


It's new this year!

Buy a ford!


----------



## scms

I already have the poly 8-2 from a Ford f250 i sold. It's not the xt it's about 5 years old


----------



## Newdude

Doesnt matter which configuration you choose, Boss limits you to a 7ft or 7ft 6in straight poly sport duty plow. 

IF you want to go ahead and do it, then its at your own risk. And its probable that Boss installers will say no. Big plow for a 1/2 ton, so components will be at greater risk for failure.


----------



## scms

I have not bought it yet but it would prob. be 5.7 engine crew max(4 door). I have a poly v I took off a 2004 f250 I was trying to use. Its not the new xt poly V. I think there is only about 50 pounds difference between this plow and the standard duty 7-6. Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## ajslands

Fedral motor carrier and saftey administration won't be too happy when you get in an accident (if you get in one) you'll put a lot of strain on your truck. Why don't you buy another ford?


----------



## B&B

scms;1052576 said:


> I think there is only about 50 pounds difference between this plow and the standard duty 7-6. Does anyone know for sure?


Your guesstimate is grossly incorrect. Try 400 lb difference between what is recommend (and it's not a Standard duty either) and what you wish to actually use. _Big_ difference.


----------



## 2COR517

B&B;1052586 said:


> Your guesstimate is grossly incorrect. Try 400 lb difference between what is recommend (and it's not a Standard duty either) and what you wish to actually use. _Big_ difference.


400 lbs doesn't sound like too *mulch *to me....


----------



## Geary44




----------



## mercer_me

I know the 8' 2" Boss V not recomended for the Tundra, but I think it would be fine IMO.


----------



## Mafia_Mike

i have an `08 Crew Max w/Western Straight Blade.. 7'6" -- I wouldn't go w/V plow.. maybe plow wings?

i do tons of commercial and residential.. i have had ZERO probs w/my truck in 2 heavy Michigan winters.

i do about 75% commercial 25% res...


----------



## lilweeds

A good friend of mine has a 8 ft fisher on his and loves it. I will say a v plow would be a bit much for it.


----------



## truckie46

Newdude;1052570 said:


> Doesnt matter which configuration you choose, Boss limits you to a 7ft or 7ft 6in straight poly sport duty plow.
> 
> IF you want to go ahead and do it, then its at your own risk. And its probable that Boss installers will say no. Big plow for a 1/2 ton, so components will be at greater risk for failure.


you're very right, the largest Boss plow you can comfortably install on a newer Tundra is the 7.5' standard duty. Ideally they want you to do the 7.5' sport poly. anything heavier than the 7.5 standard duty is asking for component breakage issues


----------



## Geary44

if your not set on boss. there is always the new Meyer Super V 7.5 which only weighs 582 lbs complete


----------



## truckie46

It sounds like some people just don't know how to drive! I have towed upwards of 12K with my tundra, have loaded it to the gills with paver stones, and plow for a municipality with my truck. When I'm done with the town, I plow my private accounts. The Tundra pushes 2 feet of snow just fine. Maybe you should get your uncle driving lessons.....


----------



## mercer_me

truckie46;1069101 said:


> It sounds like some people just don't know how to drive! I have towed upwards of 12K with my tundra, have loaded it to the gills with paver stones, and plow for a municipality with my truck. When I'm done with the town, I plow my private accounts. The Tundra pushes 2 feet of snow just fine. Maybe you should get your uncle driving lessons.....


What year, engine size, and cab is your Tundra? What plow do you have on it?


----------



## truckie46

mercer_me;1069103 said:


> What year, engine size, and cab is your Tundra? What plow do you have on it?


08 Tundra DC with the 5.7 engine. Leveling kit, K&N filter, 275/70 18 General Grabber AT2 with a Fisher 7.5


----------



## mercer_me

truckie46;1069105 said:


> 08 Tundra DC with the 5.7 engine. Leveling kit, K&N filter, 275/70 18 General Grabber AT2 with a Fisher 7.5


Is the 7.5' Fisher a HD or SD. I have a 2010 Tundra 4.6L Double Cab with a 7.5' Fisher SD. I curently have the stock Bridgestone Duelers on it, but I plan to put either 265 General Gabber AT2 or Firestone Transforce tire on it.


----------



## truckie46

mercer_me;1069109 said:


> Is the 7.5' Fisher a HD or SD. I have a 2010 Tundra 4.6L Double Cab with a 7.5' Fisher SD. I curently have the stock Bridgestone Duelers on it, but I plan to put either 265 General Gabber AT2 or Firestone Transforce tire on it.


plowed last year with the HT but traded it and upgraded for the 7.5 HD for this winter. HT wasn't bad but need to be able to stack higher. You won't be sorry if you go with the Grabbers. I have 25k on mine and they are still in great shape. This is my 3rd set on as many trucks and put a set on my wifes 4runner. the 275s will fit stock no prob, i put the leveling kit on for asthetics not to fit the tires. Your truck looks sharp, I gotta get a pic of mine up.


----------



## mercer_me

truckie46;1069112 said:


> plowed last year with the HT but traded it and upgraded for the 7.5 HD for this winter. HT wasn't bad but need to be able to stack higher.


When I bought my SD the Fisher dealer toled me the HD was to heavy for the Tundra. He also toled me that the HT was very light duty and he didn't recomend buying it. So I bought the SD. I think it would handle an HD fine but since the Fisher dealer said it was to heavy I got the SD. But I realy like the SD and I think it will hold up as good as the HD.


----------



## truckie46

mercer_me;1069119 said:


> When I bought my SD the Fisher dealer toled me the HD was to heavy for the Tundra. He also toled me that the HT was very light duty and he didn't recomend buying it. So I bought the SD. I think it would handle an HD fine but since the Fisher dealer said it was to heavy I got the SD. But I realy like the SD and I think it will hold up as good as the HD.


Believe it or not that 7.5HT actually did really well, but the piston lift opposed to a normal chain lift just didn't allow me to stack very high. The neighborhood I am assigned to has tons of side streets, so the intersections are everywhere. Other than that I would keep the HT no prob.


----------



## CarCrazed4Life

I see alot of import hate (drive a Dodge btw.)

Seeing what the Boss Plows are at in Vs for 8'2", I'd say anywhere from 750-800#s. I know 600#s is about the heaviest thing I've seen on the front of a new Tundra. Even with Timbrens and a ton of ballast, your probably taxing your front suspension more then its worth to keep the 8'2".

I would try and sell your setup as its a popular truck (the F250) and I'm sure someone will take it off your hands. Then I'd probably look at the new Meyer Super V LD 7.5' (582#) which would be the right size plow for this truck.


----------



## Spudman

I've plowed for the past two seasons with a 7.5' Fisher X-Blade plow on my Tundra Double Cab. Plow weight is 742 pounds with an additional 60-70 pounds for the push plates; this puts me close to the weight of the Boss Poly V, which Boss lists at 809 lbs. I run Bilstein leveling struts in the front (set at 2.5" lift) as well as Timbrens. With 660 pounds of ballast in the bed the truck sits level with the plow raised.

I've had no problems with any front suspension or driveline components whatsoever, and I do almost exclusively commercial plowing. The only residential I do is my own house. 

This is not to say that the Boss V-plow is the best choice for the Tundra, as a V-plow likely puts different stresses on the suspension and driveline, but with the proper aftermarket additions and a responsible driver, I think it could work.


----------



## get-er-done

I'm new to the site and think its a great place to read and post. I've got an 08 tundra reg cab with a 8.5' western v on it. The only additions I put on this truck was a leveling kit and and around 750 pounds in the back. I haven't had any issues plowing commercail lots. This truck will go over curbs with the blade packed full without a scrape. Handles just as good as my 05 Chev 2500 Hd and my 98 Dodge 2500. I like to mix my brands to save the arguments. I may add a newer Ford 2500 to the line up to replace the ageing Dodge. White gold you gotta love it. Thumbs Up


----------



## the new boss 92

get er done, let see some pictures lowered and rised!


----------



## FLC2004

get-er-done;1140705 said:


> I'm new to the site and think its a great place to read and post. I've got an 08 tundra reg cab with a 8.5' western v on it. The only additions I put on this truck was a leveling kit and and around 750 pounds in the back. I haven't had any issues plowing commercail lots. This truck will go over curbs with the blade packed full without a scrape. Handles just as good as my 05 Chev 2500 Hd and my 98 Dodge 2500. I like to mix my brands to save the arguments. I may add a newer Ford 2500 to the line up to replace the ageing Dodge. White gold you gotta love it. Thumbs Up


That seems like an aweful lot of weight to put in a reg.cab tundra and that plows weighs over 850lbs. I assume you have timbrens too cause theres no way u'd be able to drive with it in the Vee position without them. Even with a leveling kit i would think. Any pics?


----------



## get-er-done

lol i figured I'd be questioned but i tell no lies. If u read the manual on the plow it tells u not to transport plow fully retracted. As for the pics I'm going out right now to take some and as soon as i figure out how to put them on the site the'll b there.


----------



## nhgranite

get-er-done;1140705 said:


> I like to mix my brands to save the arguments.


ha so don't I. when some manufacturer sponsors me to drive there truck for free i'll pimp there product but if i'm making payments i drive what i want.


----------



## get-er-done

Off topic need help uploading pics. I've already resized them


----------



## get-er-done

the new boss 92;1140998 said:


> get er done, let see some pictures lowered and rised!


I had to do alot of help reading but think I figured after a couple of hours. Maybe i need a couple more


----------



## the new boss 92

i dont see anything but a box with a red x!


----------



## get-er-done

the new boss 92;1142503 said:


> i dont see anything but a box with a red x!


Im' going to try one more time and if it doesnt come up I'll find some help somewhere on this site


----------



## get-er-done

get-er-done;1142565 said:


> Im' going to try one more time and if it doesnt come up I'll find some help somewhere on this site


Forgot to mention measured from ground to fender with plow doun 37 5/8" plow up 37" dead nuts


----------



## mercer_me

get-er-done;1142565 said:


> Im' going to try one more time and if it doesnt come up I'll find some help somewhere on this site......measured from ground to fender with plow down 37 5/8" plow up 37" dead nuts


That thing handles that 8.5' V great.


----------



## the new boss 92

yourwelcome for the tips on getting pictures uploaded, i am reall considering buying an import they handle plows better then some 1 ton trucks i see on the road!!!!!!


your truck looks tits by the way and holds the v blade like a champ!


----------



## the new boss 92

mercer_me;1142590 said:


> That thing handles that 8.5' V great.


is this making you think about selling that little thing on the front of yours and getting a v blade yet?:laughing:


----------



## get-er-done

Took me hours to put those pics on. lol should have scrolled down a little further. Not sure if i can put video on here but the first snow fall i'll video it stacking. Don't even think my chevy stacks as high, but needless to say it plows more with a 9.5 v


----------



## mercer_me

the new boss 92;1142605 said:


> is this making you think about selling that little thing on the front of yours and getting a v blade yet?:laughing:


Probably not a V plow. But, I would like to get a 7.5' Fisher HD.


----------



## get-er-done

mercer_me;1142918 said:


> Probably not a V plow. But, I would like to get a 7.5' Fisher HD.


If your only doing driveways that will be fine. If your doing lots u need v, or tractor.


----------



## mercer_me

get-er-done;1143078 said:


> If your only doing driveways that will be fine. If your doing lots u need v, or tractor.


I just do driveways. My SD works good but, a HD would be better.


----------



## get-er-done

mercer_me;1143091 said:


> I just do driveways. My SD works good but, a HD would be better.


Save your money, when it breaks replace it. Is the hd the same width as the sport duty, if so keep your plow. wesport


----------



## mercer_me

get-er-done;1143134 said:


> Save your money, when it breaks replace it. Is the hd the same width as the sport duty, if so keep your plow. wesport


SD stands for Standard Duty. HD obviosly stands for Heavy Duty. The HD is taller and more rugged than the SD.


----------



## the new boss 92

mercer_me;1142918 said:


> Probably not a V plow. But, I would like to get a 7.5' Fisher HD.


i was just givin ya a hard time, i think the hd on your truck will be a good match regaudless of weight!


----------



## mercer_me

the new boss 92;1143878 said:


> i was just givin ya a hard time, i think the hd on your truck will be a good match regaudless of weight!


It just makes me so mad that the dealer kept telling me that the HD is way to heavy and that the front end would literaly touch the ground. I should have just bought one anyways.


----------



## xalexjx

i have an 8' hd on my tundra, no problems with over 2 years of plowing driveways.


----------



## mercer_me

xalexjx;1144327 said:


> i have an 8' hd on my tundra, no problems with over 2 years of plowing driveways.


8' Fisher HD?


----------



## the new boss 92

mercer_me;1144068 said:


> It just makes me so mad that the dealer kept telling me that the HD is way to heavy and that the front end would literaly touch the ground. I should have just bought one anyways.


yea i hear ya, i was also told that i couldnt put a boss v on my truck and i come home and quick matched it for sh!ts and gigs and what do you know its an option for my truck!:realmad:Thumbs Up


----------



## xalexjx

mercer_me;1144575 said:


> 8' Fisher HD?


yes, a 8' fisher plow.


----------

